# What stuffed animals do you sleep with?



## Ricky (May 5, 2013)

My turn to make a generic furry thread ^_^

I sleep with a Mickey and Minnie, and a Wakko Warner plushie.

I like to cuddle them :3

... _how about you_? :roll:


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 5, 2013)

By sleep with do you mean sleeping as in resting or sleep with as in something no one should ever do but it happens?


----------



## Hydra (May 5, 2013)

I have a cat that insists on stealing my pillow every night.


----------



## Osmaey (May 5, 2013)

I have a large stuffed dog that sometimes finds its way onto my bed some nights... Other nights it's a obese hairless dog who kick me out of bed.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

I ordered a huge batch of stuffed animals from one of those crane game companies, I just sleep on a big pile of them.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I ordered a huge batch of stuffed animals from one of those crane game companies, I just sleep on a big pile of them.



I have a little sack full of those on the end of my bed...
Other than that, I have two little Beanie Baby wolves that represent me and my mate~


----------



## Aetius (May 6, 2013)

I have a knife under my pillow if that counts.


----------



## Taralack (May 6, 2013)

I sleep with a manta-shark plushie. And my bf.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 6, 2013)

I have 4 full body pillows, 3 normal pillows, 7 blankets, and 2 live cats to share a queen sized bed with.
Aint' no room for that crap.

I do have a Cthulhu doll that sometimes migrates onto the bed when I actually make it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 6, 2013)

I have an entire pack of stuffed wolves, including one by my bedside that is wearing a gown and mortar, and a bunch of fraternity pins.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 6, 2013)

I have a tendency to not sleep with stuffed animals. Unless that is a sex euphemism. Then I am not sure. Does stuffing a party animal count?


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 6, 2013)

The only one I have with me right now is a custom one I commissioned of my character. But that is sitting in the broken rocking chair that somehow wound up in my room.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 6, 2013)

I sleep with my red fox plushie that my mom bought for me at FAO Schwartz, when she took me to NYC for my 18th birthday. The only nights I haven't slept with him since then are when the stupid airlines lost my bag for a few days. ...And no, I didn't check it, it was supposed to be a carry-on, but the cheap airline my dad booked for me ran out of overhead space, and forced the rest of us to check our bags. One of the reasons why driving is FAR superior to flying =)


----------



## Macau Mufa (May 6, 2013)

I like the teddy bear and it is only partner who sleeps with me.


----------



## Joey (May 6, 2013)

So I take it none of you have a significant other...


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 6, 2013)

I snuggle with 2 sonics, 3 wolf pups, 2 bats, a tigger, and a newly acquired husky.  Oh yeah and my mate XD


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2013)

I haven't slept with cuddly toys since I was wee.


----------



## Toshabi (May 6, 2013)

Spoiler: My Plush


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Sheesh. I mean, I haven't had a stuffed animal since I was like six.

Fucking furries, man.


----------



## MicheleFancy (May 6, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> So I take it none of you have a significant other...



My significant other is Cthulhu and is represented through said stuffed animal. :V
_*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn*.
_

God I am so single.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 6, 2013)

Mine is a blue dolphin which is actually supposed to be a pillow that turns into a stuffed animal with velcro on either side, but I keep him in pillow form.
Went into the bargain shop one day and saw a generic brand stuffed dolphin for Â£6, couldn't say no.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 6, 2013)

The only plushies I've had are some animal toys I've had since I was a kid, but because I can't find a place for them to go they just lie in a box in the corner of my room.


----------



## ZerX (May 6, 2013)

my dog sleeps near my bed and sometimes he sleeps on my bed at the bottom of my feet.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 6, 2013)

I don't sleep with any, but I have a big fat Buizel, an Snivy, an Oshawatt, an Ampharos, and a puny Dialga.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2013)

i sleep on a bed made of particle board, rocks, broken glass, and a larger rock for a pillow.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 6, 2013)

Do anime sex pillows count because I sleep with one of those.


----------



## Hydra (May 6, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> My significant other is Cthulhu and is represented through said stuffed animal. :V
> _*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn*.
> _
> 
> God I am so single.



You just need the kid's version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk


----------



## benignBiotic (May 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Spoiler: My Plush


NOPE NOPE NOPE

I don't sleep with stuffed animals. Those are for kids. I sleep with a blankie :-I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2013)

My bed has a very old wooden frame that was once snapped in half and then propped up by bricks (before upgrading to holding it together with a long metal bracket) and lots of worn-out children's stickers, and a mattress which is nothing but springs inside a sack. The mattress cover has a variety of stains ranging from blood to I'm-not-sure-what-probably-semen. Ain't nobody got time for plushies.

So who wants to sleep with me in it?


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> By sleep with do you mean sleeping as in resting or sleep with as in something no one should ever do but it happens?



I didn't really care; I wanted to see how people would answer the question. None of my stuffed animals have holes in them, by the way :roll:



Gibby said:


> My bed has a very old wooden frame that was once snapped in half and then propped up by bricks (before upgrading to holding it together with a long metal bracket) and lots of worn-out children's stickers, and a mattress which is nothing but springs inside a sack. The mattress cover has a variety of stains ranging from blood to I'm-not-sure-what-probably-semen. Ain't nobody got time for plushies.
> 
> So who wants to sleep with me in it?



Stop it, you're turning me on :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2013)

The only time there's stuffed animals in my bed is when I eat too much before going to sleep.


----------



## Lauralien (May 6, 2013)

I have a Squishable Cthulhu that sits on my bedside table, but that's it.  Cthulhu is a jealous stuffie, and has scared all my Beanie Babies up onto the highest shelves.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 6, 2013)

Considering my girlfriend is a furry, does sleeping with her count?


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Considering my girlfriend is a furry, does sleeping with her count?



No =P


----------



## Riho (May 6, 2013)

None, because I am a manly man.
 I don't have any stuffed animals ;-;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

As a kid, I slept with two. My very first stuffed animal was creatively named "Teddy" and he was an overalls wearing, real strawhat having sweetheart. 

Then there was Wally the Walrus, oh Wally. http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Vintage-SeaW...Yy/$(KGrHqJHJCYE+520e2bhBQdRvtboyQ~~60_35.JPG

He was a Walrus in a Captain's uniform. Hewge would have loved him. 

Nowadays I'd rather be cuddling my sweetheart, not my old stuffed animals. Although, I appreciate them to this day.


----------



## Percy (May 6, 2013)

Uh... none.
I did have a Charmander pillow as a kid though.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> As a kid, I slept with two. My very first stuffed animal was creatively named "Teddy" and he was an overalls wearing, real strawhat having sweetheart.



Did the straw ever get in your nose or mouth when you rolled over in your sleep? :v



Butterflygoddess said:


> Then there was Wally the Walrus, oh Wally. http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Vintage-SeaW...Yy/$(KGrHqJHJCYE+520e2bhBQdRvtboyQ~~60_35.JPG



That's a Woody Woodpecker character!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Did the straw ever get in your nose or mouth when you rolled over in your sleep? :v
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Woody Woodpecker character!



To the straw question: Yes...yes it did. And it hurt. ;_;

And I never knew that was a cartoon character. My parents bought him at Seaworld when I was 2 years old. He's been keeping secrets from me.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> So I take it none of you have a significant other...



So I take it you intentionally didn't read the three or four posts where people said they specifically do have a significant other...


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> And I never knew that was a cartoon character. My parents bought him at Seaworld when I was 2 years old. He's been keeping secrets from me.



If it was from Seaworld I could be wrong, but Wally Walrus is from The Woody Woodpecker Show.

I'm not sure if that's just an unlicensed walrus that happens to be named "Wally" ;3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If it was from Seaworld I could be wrong, but Wally Walrus is from The Woody Woodpecker Show.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's just an unlicensed walrus that happens to be named "Wally" ;3



Oh, I'm sure he had a different name but "wally" was my name for him. XDDD 

Although, that cartoon walrus looks pretty tough. I should find some re-runs somewhere and see him in action.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

I find YouTube has just about every episode of everything these days...

Here's one of my favorites with him in it:

[yt]fffDJtHJA14[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (May 6, 2013)

I don't own any. Not anymore, anyway. When I was younger I had a few, as any kid does, but now the only thing I want on my bed now is a duvet and pillows.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 7, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I don't own any. Not anymore, anyway. When I was younger I had a few, as any kid does, but now the only thing I want on my bed now is a duvet and pillows.


OooOooOOOOoo, a duvet. So fanceh!


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 7, 2013)

Who I'd really like to sleep with- a blonde bombshell in a red hood with a fetish for wolf-people, and she'd also be my wife. But I've given up hope on that.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 7, 2013)

A bunch of generic wolf, dingo, fox and ferret plushies...


----------



## Dreaming (May 7, 2013)

If a draw a cat's face onto my pillow, would that count? My parents never gave me any plushies, THEY OPPRESSED ME so now I run a Tumblr dedicated to shaming them behind their backs and claiming that I was abused as a kid

... yes that's sarcasm you moron​


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> My significant other is Cthulhu and is represented through said stuffed animal. :V
> _*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn*.
> _
> 
> God I am so single.


Honestly I find that surprising. Eh go find a chap so all the furry boys will be jelly or something.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 7, 2013)

Haven't slept with plushes since childhood. However, I do have a prized Iguana plush I got from the Virgin Islands when I went on a cruise about ten years ago and a plush my bf bought for me proudly displayed in the bedroom.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

I do own a stuffed Scar from the Lion King. I stopped sleeping with him when he started to tell me to do bad things 0.o :v


----------



## Ramses (May 7, 2013)

There is a stuffed monkey that sits next to my pillow.
Sometimes I wake up and one of the cats is cuddling the monkey and it is *the cutest thing ever*.


----------



## Zabrina (May 7, 2013)

Usually my stuffed bear I made at Build-a-Bear when I was little, named NIP. So cuddly.


----------



## Xeno (May 7, 2013)

I don't have any anymore, but when I was a kid I used to sleep with a Meowth plush.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (May 7, 2013)

an ultura-generic husky pludh that i got a few months ago


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 8, 2013)

I had several when I was a kid, but the only one I remember sleeping with was a stuffed monkey that I creativity named Monkey. I still have most of them but haven't slept with any of them in many years.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2013)

A turkey, so I would not have to get up to eat in the morning.


----------



## Seekrit (May 8, 2013)

Now I am too cold and deadened for such things. But I do have this little green bear I've had since the day I was born. He's very important to me, so I keep him in a box under the bed along with all the other crap I pretend to care about.

Fuck nostalgia.


----------



## Bambi (May 8, 2013)

I used to sleep with a Bambi plush.

>.>

Now it's just the Paintball gear which litters my bed.


----------



## LemonJayde (May 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Mine is a blue dolphin which is actually supposed to be a pillow that turns into a stuffed animal with velcro on either side, but I keep him in pillow form.


So... a pillow pet.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 8, 2013)

Two large ass teddybears I use as pillows and a parrot and a dog, my favorite childhood toys.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2013)

A spotted leopard w/ cub attacked at the paw, a dolphin, a talking Ord and a talking Scorchio.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 9, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> So... a pillow pet.



I guess so


----------



## Hewge (May 9, 2013)

Hmm. A 120 inch anaconda snake plush I got a long, long time ago.
Soon some otter plushies, too...


----------



## Demensa (May 9, 2013)

I haven't owned a stuffed animal in a long time...


----------



## CatterHatter (May 9, 2013)

Oh... hmm. It is strange actually. I did not sleep with stuffed animals since um... 12 I think? But then within the last year or so I miss my cats (can't have them at the house I live in right now) to the point that I replaced them with two stuffed animals from garage sales. One is a a soft plush Yoshi that's like 8 inches tall maybe? And the other is a foot and a half long raccoon that lays kinda flat. The fake fur on the raccoon can be sort of itchy to me sometimes. The Yoshi I hug against my chest. The raccoon stays near my feet and I tend to put my feet on his face. No, the plushes being in the bed is not sexual. I did hump the Yoshi two times just out of sheer frustration - what of it? Yes, I do have a significant other but we do not live together yet. Which is exactly why I humped the Yoshi. I visit my boyfriend as often as possible to save the poor Yoshi from humpings. XD

EDIT: Oh! I also have two themed pillows. A Po face (Kung-fu Panda) pillow. It is freaking soft, small, and thin; perfect for me to actually lay my head on because I hate bulky pillows. The other is a fat Jake (AT!) face pillow. Cause I love me some Jake the Dog.



Mokushi said:


> A turkey, so I would not have to get up to eat in the morning.


Now there's some smart thinkin'! Is it smoked or butterball? Or do you just cuddle a live turkey humanely, kill it (again, humanely) at the crack of dawn, defeather it, and feast on its still warm body? Cause I'd like to take notes of this. Also, is there a prep method for said sleeping with this delicious food item?


----------



## CelestialRat (May 11, 2013)

I sleep with my stuffed penguin, Fredrick. He's neat! If you turn him inside out, he's an igloo! (Also he snores).


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2013)

When i was like very little i had like a 2m long giant catepillar, but it was just just to wedge inbetween the bed and wall so i didnt fall down the side...again...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2013)

I have a reasonably sized wolf and a Squishable fox.


----------



## ArielMT (May 12, 2013)

A large teddy bear, to help me stay on my side while I sleep, so I don't end up snoring so loudly that I wake myself up in the middle of the night.  Currently it's a Grumpy Bear cuddle pillow.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 12, 2013)

Hmmm, well, since I live in the barracks on base, I don't really have the option of sleeping with a stuffed animal without stigmatization, but when I'm alone I have a stuffed wolf my friend gave me that I sometimes snuggle to think of him.


----------



## Krieger (May 12, 2013)

I used to sleep on my 5 foot tall stuffed bear (creatively named Big Bear) but since I got my new bed it just isn't practical.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2013)

Krieger said:


> I used to sleep on my 5 foot tall stuffed bear (creatively named Big Bear) but since I got my new bed it just isn't practical.


While recording hobo fights right?


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Something I haven't done since I was a child unfortunately =( To be honest I don't even have a single stuffed animal anymore.
I do have a _real _kitty that treats my bed as his own though, if that counts =3


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (May 15, 2013)

I usually sleep with a plush of one of my characters (which is a fox), a panther, and a Doctor Whooves plush my boyfriend bought me as a birthday gift.


----------



## Nashida (May 15, 2013)

My bed's been nicknamed the Pride Lands, as it's covered with my entire collection of Lion King plush. My best friend and I have been working on it for several years. Still missing quite a few.

A few wolves and an African painted dog have wormed their way in too. One of the wolves howls if you squeeze him.


----------



## LeafGX (May 15, 2013)

I sleep with my little panda steve. I got him when I was 5. XD


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

Through my childhood I slept with my plushie Fox. He's still wearing one of my t-shirts from when I was a baby lol

I have a lavender scented hippo I was given on Valentine's day that occasionly finds it's way on to the bed


----------



## Mullerornis (May 16, 2013)

I sleep with my knife tucked with me.


----------



## Nataku (May 16, 2013)

Plushies? No I don't have any plushies I sleep with or have on my bed. Any of those would have long since been eaten by the thing that does sleep on my bed.





He would have you believe that it is his bed, not mine.


----------



## Elani.Koala (May 17, 2013)

A snuggly little Koala, of course! 

I also have a fairly big Cinnamoroll plushie on my bed, and a Cactuar. I don't really cuddle either of them, they're just _there_. Because...cuteness. Yes.


----------



## RiverRatCat (May 17, 2013)

I use a Snow leopard stufftie as my pillow, have for about 10 years :> had to restuff him recently, he was gettin a little flat from all the use.


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 17, 2013)

I have a stuffed animal of a stuffed lion, no joke.


----------



## Car Fox (May 17, 2013)

If I had my choice, I'd prefere mine to be bigger than me, so I always feel protected... I don't own any stuffed animals, only plushies, and figures.


----------



## TheaClaws (May 17, 2013)

I always have a cuddly squid. ALWAYS.
Other nights, depending on the amount of fear raging through my head, I have a teddy bear, a dragon, a monsta, and a companion cube to protect me.


----------



## Fyra (May 18, 2013)

I always sleep with this one stuffed animal puppy because it makes a really great neck pillow.
And sometimes I sleep with one of my giant Alpacasso. @_@ (you know, those japanese alpaca plushies? They're the best.)


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2013)

I have many plushes I 'sleep with', but I'd be careful handling them as many of them have stains on them... :V :V














(I actually got throw out of a fur's house for making a semen stain joke about his plushes, apparently furries don't have senses of humor.)

But no, I don't really care for plushes.


----------



## Elkie (May 18, 2013)

I have a giant stuffed horse that I sleep with, but I more use it to prop up my pillows. And I do have a significant other, despite it all. THE HUMANITY!


----------



## kap (May 18, 2013)

I sleep with my laptop and a huge organic chemistry textbook. My younger sibling stole all my plushies.


----------



## Meeesh (May 19, 2013)

i don't sleep with plush toys, but i have the collective few on the shelf above my bed. i like the quirky plush toys, like my Giant Microbe (tuberculosis) & Uglydoll


----------



## Nashida (May 19, 2013)

^I've got Giant Microbes too! One of my students gave me the Swine Flu one and the Common Cold after I finished my student teaching a few years ago. I now have a good size collection hanging from my curtain rod. I love them, it's like Beanie Babies for nerds.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I have many plushes I 'sleep with', but I'd be careful handling them as many of them have stains on them... :V :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHAHAHAHA. That's fucking hilarious.  
Please, do tell me more


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 19, 2013)

I have two stuffed animals which make it into my bed occasionally.  One is a stuffed brown bear named Brown Sugar, which I got as a gift when I was 5.  The other is a red stuffed bear with a red and gold-laced heart saying "I love you" from my husband for Valentines Day back in 2009.


Oh, and whatever this little motherfucker is


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Oh, and whatever this little motherfucker is



It's like a platypus, kiwi-like thing...


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 19, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> It's like a platypus, kiwi-like thing...



 I honestly haven't the slightest idea what the hell it is.  All I know is it makes a great cuddle toy and pillow


----------



## TheGr8MC (May 20, 2013)

I have a stuffed lion I've had for over a decade. I'm 20 now and I've had him since I was in the single digit years so yeah, I'm shocked he hasn't fallen apart yet.  And I still can't go to sleep without cuddling him like a security blanket you've never quite given up.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

Ok let me see if I can remember all of them without going to check, here goes:

-Octopus
-Wolf
-Killer Whale
-Frog
-Dog
-Owl
-Platypus/duck thing
-snake
-penguin

I think that sums it up.  I only have about 1/2 my bed to sleep on


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (May 27, 2013)

I sleep with a stuffed rabbit that my lover bun gave to me on our first Christmas together.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 27, 2013)

I have another wolf and another husky beanie baby~
And a coke fox!


----------



## Lambor (May 27, 2013)

I don't have one  Only thing that i might end up sleeping next to is my nokia


----------



## Amber Kitsune (May 27, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Oh, and whatever this little motherfucker is



Thatâ€¦ is a plushieâ€¦


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Oh, and whatever this little motherfucker is


That's the cutest little motherfucker I've ever seen!


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 27, 2013)

There's an Ernie from sesame street plush that chills at my student house room, but I have nought else.
However seeing  as Kigurumi loosely translates to "wearing a stuffed toy," I guess am the stuffed animal I sleep with.


----------



## F A N G (May 27, 2013)

I sleep with a cat who tries kick me off the bed.


----------



## Demache (May 27, 2013)

I had a little plush Dragon and Alligator when I was a kid. No idea where they are now. Probably in the garage.


----------



## Magick (May 28, 2013)

I used to sleep with a stuffed Pooh Bear and a stuffed Pikachu. Now I sleep with knives and an airsoft pistol.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2013)

I have a teddy bear my girlfriend sent me for Christmas last year that I sleep with on occasion. It usually travels with me when I stay over places too


----------



## M_Coon (May 28, 2013)

I sleep with an 18 year old (literally) stuffed raccoon Named Mecow not Meeko but named after Meeko from Disney's Pocahontas. But I have an ever growing collection of stuffties that have all slept with me at some point in time including a big fluffy puppy my friend got me for xmas, a small puppy I won on a date with my ex, a fat cheeked rabbit named Fluffyface I got after my brief but wonderful employment at goodwill, A giant Knuckles Doll I won a kingsisland, A Giant Jack Skelington I bought at Disneyworld the second time I went,a giant Siberian tiger named Raj (Rajah 2) my grampa gave me when I was in the fifth grade, a girl scout made cat named ellie I got when I was about 16 and was in the hospital with appendicitis. A panda pet pillow I bought because it reminded me of my ex, a set of baby pandas I got at a consignment store in my hometown.


   Writing all this down is wild I think I might have a subconscious desire to rebuild my ceiling high pile of stuffties I had when I was ten. Also I feel I need to point out that when I say sleep with I literally mean go to sleep cuddling them I'm sure that's what this thread is about but I know there are some peeps who take their relationships with there stuffies to another level. No judgment but not my cup of tea


----------



## Zabrina (May 28, 2013)

I have a little doggie who's the perfect snuggle master. She's real, too.


----------



## MooMoo (May 29, 2013)

GIANT Eeyore plushie...he's huge, and makes a good pillow!


----------



## Acton (May 30, 2013)

nine Hello Kitty  Plushies  ranging form  12 to 20" sometime I sleep with my 26in or 32in Hello Kitty Plushies
one giant Abagail bunny  (sometimes)
one Minne Mouse
one teddy bear

I know which Hello Kitty plushies  can fin in a suitcase for personal or  business travel,I am know to sneak one of them in a bag when I go home to see my mother, so far she has not caught me 

I do not sleep with any guy plushies but Chococat is know to cop a snuggle.


----------



## DairyProduct (Jun 1, 2013)

We have ralph, appa, a build-a-bear bunny i got when i was 12, link, cute cat thing i got from a convention, and a dog that was given to me as a christmas present
oh and also one live corgi that takes up more space on the queen sized bed than me and my stuffed animals combined


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 2, 2013)

Sometimes when I go to sleep tonight I have a teddy bear or a stuffed cat next to me.
It's nice.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2013)

Whatever my first boyfriend buys me to sleep with to remember him by (if I get one >.<)


----------



## Riho (Jun 2, 2013)

If I had one, it would be this fucker


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a big orange kitty for that. Aside from the occasional clawing it's nice.


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a rabbit that was given to me at the age of... not quite one year old. I still need to fall asleep with my little bunny ^_^


----------



## freerider (Jun 6, 2013)

My Teddy bear.
I don't date.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

<insert joke about sleeping with wonko>


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2013)

A have a fox, but I don't sleep with it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> A have a fox, but I don't sleep with it.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Riho (Jun 8, 2013)

If we're speaking of stuffed animals (or the more sickeningly adorable nickname "stuffies") I saw this fox at the local supermarket. It was just a fox holding a heart in its mouth, and I rubbed it's ear instinctively. HOLY SHIT IT WAS MADE OF THE SOFTEST SUBSTANCE I HAVE EVER FELT EVER.
Every time I passed by it that day (and I made sure I did quite a bit, doing my mom's errands) I rubbed that thing's ear.
It's times like that that make me wish I had a job.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a couple of stuffed animals given to me by my wife but they sit on my dresser where I can admire them. My wife also gave me a Skelanimal kitty pillow, but I don't sleep with it, it's more the size to sit on. The only thing (person? creature?) I reliably cuddle with at night is my wife, or the baby if he wakes up and needs cuddles.


----------



## aefields (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was a kid, I had all sorts of stuffed animals in and around my bed.  But that tapered off to nothing as I got older.

A few years ago I saw a tigress who I wanted in my bed.  She was up on the rack with a lot of other plush animals. She is about four feet long (not including tail).  I had decided a few years before that I wanted a plush kitty for sex.  I bought her. I named her Roxy. I was visiting my cousin at the time. One of my cousin's dogs barked at Roxy, which was extremely entertaining.  On the way home, stopping for gas, the attendant said that for a second he thought that I had a real tiger in my back seat.

She stays on my bed most of the time.  Now and then I make sweet love to her - wishing that it were possible to make love to an actual tigress.  Most times, I just hug her as I go to sleep.  Companionship (imaginary).  But sometimes my real cat gets annoyed if I don't leave room for snuggling so I let Roxy go to the side.  Sigh.  My real kitties are so very nice as companions, but even if they weren't fixed I wouldn't do sex play with them.  If only I had a real tigress (or other feline my size) I might have the best of both worlds... or maybe I would be shredded.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> I have a couple of stuffed animals given to me by my wife but they sit on my dresser where I can admire them. My wife also gave me a Skelanimal kitty pillow, but I don't sleep with it, it's more the size to sit on. The only thing (person? creature?) I reliably cuddle with at night is my wife, or the baby if he wakes up and needs cuddles.


I have one of those pillows on my couch.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a big cheetah plush named Duma that I've had for a long time. He's old but very cuddly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I have a big cheetah plush named Duma that I've had for a long time. He's old but very cuddly.



Why does that name sound so familiar? >.> 

You didn't name him after a character in Jeff-kun's comic did you?


----------

